# Budget-/Mittelklasse Gamer PC Kaufberatung



## Batsche (20. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen mal wieder einen PC zum zocken zuzulegen.

Budget: max 1200-1300 € mit Monitor, Tastatur und Betriebssystem

Was zocke ich, was soll laufen? Dota 2 auf max. Auflösung wäre schön. Ansonsten hole ich mir das Warcraft 3 HD Remake. Weiter spiele ich wenn überhaupt eher (alte) Strategiespiele: Anno, Civilization, Warcraft, Starcraft 2, Sims 4 etc... Shooter oder anderes spiele ich auf der PS4

Außerdem brauche ich einen passenden Monitor, min. 24" habe ich mir vorgestellt, besser 27". Ich weiß nicht ob Monitore mittlerweile mehrere Eingänge bieten, der Tower sollte natürlich fest mit diesem verbunden sein und ab und zu würde ich auch gern mein Arbeitsnotebook oder mein MacBook drüber laufen lassen ohne ständig Kabel zu changen (wäre aber nur nice to have, keine Ahnung ob das angeboten wird).

Ich bin komplett aus der Materie raus weshalb auch ein zusammenstellen für mich eher nicht in Frage kommt (ich selbst könnte es auf keinen Fall). Aus persönlichen Gründen würde ich gerne bei mediamarkt.de kaufen, außer der Preis zwischen den Systemen geht deutlich auseinander oder ich bekomme bei Anbieter XYZ ein deutlich besseres System für gleiches Geld. Mein oben genanntes Budget ist absolutes maximum, wenn ihr sagt das ich für das was ich Spiele auch weniger Geld ausgeben kann, bitte gerne 

Wäre über eine Kaufberatung sehr dankbar.

Danke und viele Grüße
Batsche


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Januar 2019)

Also ehrlich, bei den Titeln die du zockst reicht ein 600 bis 800 Euro System sowas von locker. Hey, bei den Games würde sich auch eine 250 Euro teure PS4 langweilen ... 

Beim Monitor würde ich dann eher auf mind. 27 Zoll gehen, das lohnt sich wirklich im Vergleich zu 24 Zoll. 
Notebooks haben ja meist nur HDMI allerdings haben Desktop PCs auch weitere Ausgänge wie Displayport, du kannst also den neuen Desktop und dein Notebook am Monitor betreiben ohne umzustöpseln. Du musst beim Monitorkauf nur drauf achten, dass der Monitor genügend verschiedene Eingänge hat. 

Apropos, bei deinem Budget und Anforderungen wäre vielleicht sogar ein Gaming-Notebook eine sinnvolle Wahl?


----------



## Batsche (20. Januar 2019)

Auch wenn ich z.B. an Civ 6 denke, da reicht ein 600 - 800 PC? 

Was könnte man jetzt z.B. von der Auswahl hier empfehlen: Mediamarkt PC's bis 1000 EUR

Ein Gaming Notebook kommt mir eher nicht in Frage, sowas hatte ich früher mal, war aber mit der Leistung nicht zufrieden und irgendwann sind die Lötstellen der Graka auch hinüber gewesen... Von der Optik würde mir ja dieser hier zusagen: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...m-1-tb-hdd-geforce-gtx-1050-2-gb-2492564.html aber hat der auch ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und kann ich damit wirklich das genannte auf bester Auflösung ohne extreme Ladezeiten spielen?

Achja X-Com 2 hab ich auf der PS4 gespielt, aber die Ladezeiten waren Horror, das wäre auch noch ein Spiel für meine PC Spiele Auswahl. Und Guild Wars 2 was ich seit dem Release nicht mehr angetatscht habe würde ich evtl. eine neue Chance geben.

Als Monitor habe ich mir diesen mal ausgesucht - ist der günstigste 27" https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...-ms-reaktionszeit-freesync-75-hz-2398456.html

Als Tastatur finde ich diese recht ansprechend von der Optik und vom Preis: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/lioncast-lk-12-gaming-tastatur-rubberdome-2370919.html

Oder wie gesagt, gibt es bei einem anderem Anbieter ein deutlich besseres System bei gleicher Preisklasse? Dann würde ich das Hauptgerät evtl auch wo anders kaufen.

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2019)

Monitor und Tastatur sind ok, aber der PC ist überteuert, was die Leistung angeht - er ist aber wohl ziemlich kompakt, das kostet halt extra. Ist Dir das wichtig?

An sich wäre ein PC mit einem Ryzen 5 und einer AMD RX 570, 580 oder Nvidia GTX 1060 gerade optimal für ein solides Gaming, wenn man nicht unbedingt mehr als 800-900€ ausgeben will. Wenn Du selbst einen PC zusammenstellst, könntest Du Dir den bei zb mindfactoy auch zusammenbauen lassen, kostet 100€, kann aber trotzdem günstiger als ein Fertig-PC sein, und man hat halt auch genau das drin, was man wollte und braucht, inkl. optisch das, was man mag.

Bei MediaMarkt oder auch Saturn gibt es immer wieder mal echt gute Angebote, aber meistens ist so ein PC dort zu teuer. zB der hier klingt ganz ok https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...d-1-tb-hdd-geforce-gtx-1060-3-gb-2482584.html   aber wenn du so was selbst zusammenstellst, ist es günstiger, und du hättest dann auch nicht nur die 3GB-Version der GTX 1060 drin.


----------



## Waerter542 (22. Januar 2019)

Hallo Batsche,

Für die Spiele die du Spielst sind 1200 euro absolut zu teuer.
Hier ist eine Kaufberatung die deinen Anforderungen mehr als gerecht wird und das für nur ca. 800 euro.

Counter Strike (CS:GO): 240fps @FullHD und sehr hohe Einstellungen
Overwatch: 130fps @FullHD und sehr hohe Einstellungen
Fortnite Battle Royale: 80fps @FullHD und sehr hohe Einstellungen
Playerunknowns Battlegrounds (PUBG): 80fps @FullHD und hohe Einstellungen
Battlefield 1 (BF1): 90fps @FullHD und sehr hohe Einstellungen
Grand Theft Auto 5 (GTA5): 85fps @FullHD und sehr hohe Einstellungen

Cinebench R15 (Multi): 1200 Punkte
3DMark Firestrike: 11000 Punkte


Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 2600 https://amzn.to/2RYyMNq
Mainboard: MSI B450M Pro-VDH https://amzn.to/2W9irEL
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon RX 590 (8GB) https://amzn.to/2W89R9q
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Aegis 3000Mhz https://amzn.to/2AUrbFW
SSD: 500GB MX500 SSD https://amzn.to/2RKtFRL
Festplatte: 1TB Toshiba Performance https://amzn.to/2HpUyFM
Netzteil: 500W Bequiet Pure Power 11 https://amzn.to/2RIx0Ra
Gehäuse: Sharkoon V1000 / S1000 (Window) https://amzn.to/2S3AL2Q

Wenn du deine Pc selbst zusmmenbaust bekommst du sehr sehr viel mehr für dein Geld.
Falls du dir sorgen machen sollstest wegen des Zusammenbaus 
es gibt sehr gute Videos auf YouTube die dich dabei an die Hand nehmen und dir Schritt für Schritt alles erklären.

Zum Schluss kann ich dir noch den Preis Leistungs stärksten Monitor epfelen der momentan auf dem Markt ist: https://amzn.to/2RFu33D

Liebe Grüße
Waerter542


----------



## Waerter542 (22. Januar 2019)

Hallo Batsche,

Für die Spiele die du Spielst sind 1200 euro absolut zu teuer.
Hier ist eine Kaufberatung die deinen Anforderungen mehr als gerecht wird und das für nur ca. 800 euro.

Counter Strike (CS:GO): 240fps @FullHD und sehr hohe Einstellungen
Overwatch: 130fps @FullHD und sehr hohe Einstellungen
Fortnite Battle Royale: 80fps @FullHD und sehr hohe Einstellungen
Playerunknowns Battlegrounds (PUBG): 80fps @FullHD und hohe Einstellungen
Battlefield 1 (BF1): 90fps @FullHD und sehr hohe Einstellungen
Grand Theft Auto 5 (GTA5): 85fps @FullHD und sehr hohe Einstellungen

Cinebench R15 (Multi): 1200 Punkte
3DMark Firestrike: 11000 Punkte


Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 2600 https://amzn.to/2RYyMNq
Mainboard: MSI B450M Pro-VDH https://amzn.to/2W9irEL
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon RX 590 (8GB) https://amzn.to/2W89R9q
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Aegis 3000Mhz https://amzn.to/2AUrbFW
SSD: 500GB MX500 SSD https://amzn.to/2RKtFRL
Festplatte: 1TB Toshiba Performance https://amzn.to/2HpUyFM
Netzteil: 500W Bequiet Pure Power 11 https://amzn.to/2RIx0Ra
Gehäuse: Sharkoon V1000 / S1000 (Window) https://amzn.to/2S3AL2Q

Wenn du deine Pc selbst zusmmenbaust bekommst du sehr sehr viel mehr für dein Geld.
Fals du dir sorgen machen sollstest wegen des Zusammenbaus 
es gibt sehr gute Videos auf YouTube die dich dabei an die Hand nehmen und dir Schrit für Schritt alles erklären.

Zum Schluss kann ich dir noch den Preis Leistungs stärksten Monitor epfelen der momentan auf dem Markt ist: https://amzn.to/2RFu33D

Liebe Grüße
Waerter542


----------



## Batsche (22. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für eure Antworten!

Wie gesagt würde ich am liebsten alles bei Mediamarkt kaufen außer ein selbstgebauter PC wäre mit einer besseren Konfiguration 20-25% günstiger als bei MM angeboten. Nein, ich bin kein MM Mitarbeiter und kenne die Konditionen  Es hat andere persönliche Gründe. Von dem her sollte ein PC der 800 € bei MM weniger als 600 € als selbstzusammenbau kosten.

Ich habe mir mal diesen Hyrican angeschaut  und habe gesehen, dass es noch 2 stärkere Versionen mit 6GB und 8 GB Graka gibt:

Mit Radeon RX 8 GB
Mit GeForce GTX 6GB und 16 GB RAM

Würden sich die 50 EUR - 100 EUR Aufpreis rechnen? 

Festplatten, RAMS etc kann ich bestimmt noch selbst austauschen, dass hab ich früher auch gemacht. Nur komplett zusammenbauen würd ich mich nicht zutrauen. Eine größere SSD kann ich ja jederzeit nachträglich reinhauen oder?


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Januar 2019)

Batsche schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal diesen Hyrican angeschaut  und habe gesehen, dass es noch 2 stärkere Versionen mit 6GB und 8 GB Graka gibt:
> 
> Mit Radeon RX 8 GB
> Mit GeForce GTX 6GB und 16 GB RAM
> ...



Ui, die Preise bei Media Markt sind schon heftig, ja, 200 Euro Aufpreis zu selbst Zusammenstellen inkl. Zusammenbau bei Firmen wie Mindfactory kannst du rechnen.

Der erste gepostete Rechner ist ein Witz, die CPU ist ein Athlon X4, das ist hoffnungslos veraltet. Das muss irgend ein Restposten von vor drei Jahren sein. 
Der Core i5 mit der Radeon 580 ist theoretisch ganz okay nur unglaublich teuer.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso da überall nur 120GB SSDs und 1TB Festplatten drin sind. Das war so vor sechs, sieben Jahren der Standard. Inzwischen kosten 500GB SSDs kaum noch was. Auch hier, das klingt für mich alles so, als sollen da noch Altbestände abverkauft werden.

Die folgenden habe ich bei MM mal rausgesucht, die einigermaßen tauglich scheinen:
https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...rx-580-8-gb-gddr5-grafikspeicher-2509990.html

https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...rx-580-8-gb-gddr5-grafikspeicher-2509986.html

https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...d-1-tb-hdd-geforce-gtx-1060-6-gb-2416133.html

https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...x-1070-8-gb-gddr5-grafikspeicher-2442759.html

https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...d-1-tb-hdd-geforce-gtx-1060-6-gb-2442767.html

Das sind so die brauchbaren Rechner da, die einigermaßen vernünftig zusammengestellt sind. Aber noch einmal, sie sind sehr, sehr teuer. Der Rechner von Waerter oben ist merkbar günstiger und verdammt gute Leistung, wenn du dir so einen bei eben Mindfactory zusammenstellst und dann noch die 100 Euro Aufpreis für den Zusammenbau zahlst kommst du merklich besser bei weg als bei den Media Markt Komplettrechnern. Du könntest bei Waerters PC notfalls auch noch ein wenig sparen indem du nur 8GB RAM und eine Radeon 580 nimmst. 

Der oben gepostete Monitor von Iiyama ist für den Preis ziemlich okay, da kann man nicht viel falsch machen, Iiyama stellt sehr gute Monitore her. Nachteil ist nur, dass er ein TN Panel hat, für bessere Displays musst du dann aber auch allerdings wieder 200 bis 250 Euro rechnen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2019)

Falls Du das nicht erst morgen nach 9h lies: Bei MediaMarkt gibt es grad eine "Gönn DIr"-Nacht u.a. mit dem sehr kompakten HP und einer GTX 1050 Ti für 750€ https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...-tb-hdd-geforce-gtx-1050-ti-4-gb-2492565.html 

Selbst zusammengestellt wäre alledings für 650€ schon ein PC mit der gleichen CPU, aber einer AMD RX 570 drin, so dass der PC in Games locker 20-30% schneller wäre.

Ähnliches gilt für den hier https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...m-120-gb-ssd-1-tb-hdd-rx590-8-gb-2499501.html   CPU und Grafikkarte DEUTLICH besser als beim HP, aber selbst zusammengestellt wäre der viel günstiger.


----------



## Batsche (23. Januar 2019)

Hey zusammen,

nochmal danke für eure ganzen Infos. Habe gesehen, das man bei MM auch seine PC Komponenten selbst wählen kann, etwas versteckt aber gefunden  PC Komponenten MM

Habe mir aufgrund von Waerters zusammenstellung nun ich hoffe ähnliche Komponenten bei MM rausgesucht:

2443896	AMD Ryzen 5 2600 Prozesssor mit Kühllösung Wraith Stealth	159,99
2501915	SAPPHIRE NITRO+ Radeon RX 590 8GD5 Special Edition (AMD, Grafikkarte)	297,99
2278804	CRUCIAL CT8G4DFD824A Arbeitsspeicher 8 GB DDR4	72,99
2502675	ASUS Prime B450-A Mainboard Schwarz	91,99
2379395	SAMSUNG 860 EVO Basic, 500 GB SSD, 2.5 Zoll, intern	89,99
2041590	WD Black™ BULK, 1 TB HDD, 3.5 Zoll, intern	77,99
2456637	BE QUIET System Power 9 Netzteil, Schwarz	68,99
2354052	Windows 10	126,99
Sharkoon V10 würde ich bei Amazon für 51,29 kaufen

Endsumme: 1038,21 EUR

Endsumme bei Amazon: 984,53 (dafür aber mit 16 GB anstatt 8 GB)

Für das zusammenbauen der Teile würde ich bestimmt jemand finden der mir hilft. Meine Frage nun: Ähnelt mein MM Setup den Setup von Waerter und passen die rausgesuchten Teile zusammen?  Und gibt es Windows 10 auch irgendwo günstiger? Evtl. auch als Student? 


Danke euch für die H

Viele Grüße
Batsche


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2019)

Batsche schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> nochmal danke für eure ganzen Infos. Habe gesehen, das man bei MM auch seine PC Komponenten selbst wählen kann, etwas versteckt aber gefunden  PC Komponenten MM
> 
> ...


 Dass die auch Einzelteile haben war mir bekannt, teils sogar gute Preise - aber kein Zusammenbau, oder? Oder wäre der Zusammenbau gar nicht das "Problem" gewesen? 

Beim RAM: gibt es nicht 16GB für einen Aufpreis, der noch drin wäre? zB https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...sktop-arbeitsspeicher-16-gb-ddr4-2359557.html

Die Festplatte ist echt teuer - da gibt es doch bestimmt eine für eher 50€? Die "Black" ist auch nicht besser als eine BLue, oder eine normale Toshiba oder so. Hauptsache 7200 U/Min und SATA.

Windows wäre über eBay oder so auch deutlich günstiger.


----------



## Batsche (23. Januar 2019)

Naja "das Problem" ist es net. Ich denke das mir hier jemand bestimmt helfen kann - ich wollte es mir halt leicht machen  Aber ihr habt mich letztendlich von der Preis-Leistung überzeugt bei Selbstzusammenbau.

*Würde denn mein Setting oben überhaupt passen?* oder gibt es noch ein besseres in der gleichen Preis Klasse? Evtl. ein Intel System wenn das Vorteile bringt?

Hier habe ich noch eine günstige 1TB WD gefunden mit 7200 u/min: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/wd-blue-bulk-1-tb-hdd-35-zoll-intern-1662939.html Ne günstigere SSD habe ich auch gefunden: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/crucial-mx500-500-gb-ssd-25-zoll-intern-2386385.html Und einen Tower hab ich bei MM auch gefunden (wenn der dann passt) der mir zusagt: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...ec-05-schwarz-pc-gehäuse-schwarz-2456505.html

Sind denn 16 GB RAM mittlerweile echt nötig? Wenn es ein klarer Vorteil ist 16 GB anstatt 8 GB zu nehmen werde ich das machen: Wenn ich jetzt schonmal Geld in die Hand nehme möchte ich für meine Verhältnisse auch keine Abstriche machen. 

Ist denn ein großer Unterschied der RX 580 zur RX 590 außer fast 110 EUR Aufpreis? https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...-rx580gaming-8gd-amd-grafikkarte-2275833.html

Und noch ne ganz dumme dumme Frage: Wlan haben die Rechner alle irgendwie integriert - im Mainboard oder wo auch immer? Oder wie verbinde ich das Teil mit dem Internet?

Hab grad wegen Win 10 in eBay geschaut^^ 2 Fragen: Sind das ehrlich legale Keys für 8 EUR??? Und wenn ja, wie bekomme ich Windows auf den Rechner geladen? Dazu brauche ich ein USB Stick und muss das Betriebssystem über einen anderen Rechner laden? Das ist möglich?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2019)

Batsche schrieb:


> Naja "das Problem" ist es net. Ich denke das mir hier jemand bestimmt helfen kann - ich wollte es mir halt leicht machen  Aber ihr habt mich letztendlich von der Preis-Leistung überzeugt bei Selbstzusammenbau.
> 
> *Würde denn mein Setting oben überhaupt passen?* oder gibt es noch ein besseres in der gleichen Preis Klasse? Evtl. ein Intel System wenn das Vorteile bringt?
> 
> Hier habe ich noch eine günstige 1TB WD gefunden mit 7200 u/min: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/wd-blue-bulk-1-tb-hdd-35-zoll-intern-1662939.html Ne günstigere SSD habe ich auch gefunden: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/crucial-mx500-500-gb-ssd-25-zoll-intern-2386385.html Und einen Tower hab ich bei MM auch gefunden (wenn der dann passt) der mir zusagt: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...ec-05-schwarz-pc-gehäuse-schwarz-2456505.html


 Nimm doch direkt 2TB, kostet nicht viel mehr: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/wd-blue-bulk-2-tb-hdd-35-zoll-intern-2150453.html   SSD ist gut, Gehäuse passt, VIELLEICHT noch einen zweiten Lüfter dazubestellen, aber an sich reicht einer, der dabei ist. Den würde ich dann hinten einbauen. 



> Sind denn 16 GB RAM mittlerweile echt nötig? Wenn es ein klarer Vorteil ist 16 GB anstatt 8 GB zu nehmen werde ich das machen: Wenn ich jetzt schonmal Geld in die Hand nehme möchte ich für meine Verhältnisse auch keine Abstriche machen.


 "nötig" nicht, aber es wird vermutlich nicht mehr lange dauern, bis 8GB "nicht genug" sind - es reicht ja, wenn ein Spiel mit 10GB direkt 15% schneller läuft als mit 8GB, damit es sich lohnt  



> Ist denn ein großer Unterschied der RX 580 zur RX 590 außer fast 110 EUR Aufpreis? https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...-rx580gaming-8gd-amd-grafikkarte-2275833.html


 Nein, es sind nur ca 15% mehr Leistung bei der 590. 



> Und noch ne ganz dumme dumme Frage: Wlan haben die Rechner alle irgendwie integriert - im Mainboard oder wo auch immer? Oder wie verbinde ich das Teil mit dem Internet?


 WLAN ist bei Mainboards nicht dabei (außer bei wenigen Modellen), da man davon ausgeht, dass die weitaus meisten Leute den PC per LAN-Kabel mit dem Router verbinden. Wenn du es partout nicht per Kabel machen kannst, dann kauf Dir nen WLAN-Stick für USB oder eine WLAN-Karte zum einbauen. 



> Hab grad wegen Win 10 in eBay geschaut^^ 2 Fragen: Sind das ehrlich legale Keys für 8 EUR??? Und wenn ja, wie bekomme ich Windows auf den Rechner geladen? Dazu brauche ich ein USB Stick und muss das Betriebssystem über einen anderen Rechner laden? Das ist möglich?


 Ja, es gibt direkt bei Microsoft "Windows Media Creation Tool" oder so ähnlich, damit geht das. Die Keys sind manchmal "halblegal", zB von Firmen, die sie nicht mehr benötigen, und manche dürfen sie EIGENTLICH nicht weitergeben - aber FALLS etwas nicht klappt, schickt man Dir einen neuen Key. Such Dir dabei dann einen Shop, der auch in D seinen Sitz hat, und vlt nicht das ALLERbilligste. Das schlimmste, was Dir passieren kann, wäre, dass Du irgendwann ne Meldung bekommst, Dein Key sei nicht mehr gültig - dann hast du idr 14 Tage Zeit, einen neuen zu besorgen.


----------



## Batsche (23. Januar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nein, es sind nur ca 15% mehr Leistung bei der 590.
> 
> WLAN ist bei Mainboards nicht dabei (außer bei wenigen Modellen), da man davon ausgeht, dass die weitaus meisten Leute den PC per LAN-Kabel mit dem Router verbinden. Wenn du es partout nicht per Kabel machen kannst, dann kauf Dir nen WLAN-Stick für USB oder eine WLAN-Karte zum einbauen.



War das jetzt Ironie mit den nur 15%? Also ich soll schon die 590 nehmen oder? (Verunsicherung)

 Woah gut das ich gefragt habe wegen WLAN^^ Tatsächlich habe ich aktuell keine Möglichkeit per LAN - Router im Keller, ich im letzten Loch im ersten Stock. Dann nehm ich noch für 9 Eur nen Stick mit und gut is^^

Was ist mit dem Mainboard? Please wait taugt des was oder gibts noch ein billigeres?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2019)

Batsche schrieb:


> War das jetzt Ironie mit den nur 15%? Also ich soll schon die 590 nehmen oder? (Verunsicherung)


 Nein, das war keine Ironie. Die 15% machen dann, wenn du mit einer RX 580 zB nur 30 FPS hast, auch nicht mehr sooo viel mehr draus. Zudem sind es je nach Spiel oft auch unter 10%, die die RX 590 schneller ist. 100€ mehr lohnt sich daher nicht. Da kaufst Du lieber irgendwann etwas früher eine neue Karte als es mit der RX 590 nötig wäre.



> Woah gut das ich gefragt habe wegen WLAN^^ Tatsächlich habe ich aktuell keine Möglichkeit per LAN - Router im Keller, ich im letzten Loch im ersten Stock. Dann nehm ich noch für 9 Eur nen Stick mit und gut is^^


 vlt kann man ja durch vorhandene Kabelrohre auch LAN verlegen? Das Problem bei WLAN ist, dass es bis zum Keller arg schwach sein könnte. Erst Recht mit einem billigen Stick. Das musst Du also mal ausprobieren. Hast du ein Smartphone oder Tablet, damit du schauen kannst, wie der Empfang an der Stelle ist, wo der PC hin soll?

Eine Alternative wäre Power-LAN, das sind Adapter, die über das Stromnetz die Daten senden. Kostet dann aber direkt um die 60-80€.


Das Mainboard ist gut für den Preis. Viel weniger würde ich nicht ausgeben. Es gibt noch das Asus B450M-K, aber das hat zB nur 2 RAM-Slots, und es kostet auch nur ein paar Euro weniger. Noch billiger wäre ein Gigabyte-Board, das aber nicht so dolle wegkommt bei Meinungen. Das Asus B450M-A aber wird sehr gut bewertet.


----------



## Batsche (26. Januar 2019)

Hey Herbboy 

Also mein System steht jetzt soweit fest. Wie oben besprochen mit der RX 580. Nun hat mich noch ein Kumpel verunsichert, ich sollte doch mindestens nen 4K Monitor nehmen. Der günstigste den ich jetzt gefunden habe ist dieser hier: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_benq-el2870u-2389165.html kann man zu dem was sagen?

Und dann brauch ich noch einen WLAN Stick. Power LAN oder LAN kommt nicht in Frage. Haben mehrere MESH Router und an dem Punkt wo mein PC hinkommt steht aktuell mein iMac, mein Macbook und ne PS4 Pro und mein iPhone in benutzung, alles mit relativ oker INet Verbindung. Muss ich bei einem Stick was beachten? Haben aktuell 100.000er Verbindung. Jetzt hab ich mir diesen Stick rausgesucht https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_devolo-9706-wifi-stick-ac-2055287.html verunsichert bin ich nur bei USB 2.0 - taugt des Ding was? Zu teuer?

Danke!


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Januar 2019)

Mindestens(!) ein 4k Monitor? Weiß dein Kumpel, wovon er redet? Wenn du 4k zocken willst, dann spare mal fleißig für die GeForce RTX 2080... 
4k Gaming ist alles noch nicht wirklich spruchreif, meist sind es eh nur Full HD Spiele, die hochskaliert sind, mehr Details haben sie nicht. 

Bei WLAN Sticks sollte es jeder tun, gute gibt es ab ca. 10 - 15 Euro. Bei Media Markt zahlst du halt den üblichen Aufpreis.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2019)

Batsche schrieb:


> Hey Herbboy
> 
> Also mein System steht jetzt soweit fest. Wie oben besprochen mit der RX 580. Nun hat mich noch ein Kumpel verunsichert, ich sollte doch mindestens nen 4K Monitor nehmen.


 Er verwechselt wohl TV und Monitor. Bei einem neuen TV würde ich heutzutage direkt 4K nehmen, das lohnt sich nicht, einen mit nur Full-HD zu nehmen. Spiele würde man dann aber trotzdem nur in Full-HD laufen lassen, außer man hat einen Monster-PC.

Bei echtem 4K hast du nämlich nur noch ca 1/3 der FPS, die Du bei FUll-HD hättest. Wenn der PC also ein Spiel in hohen Details auf Full-HD mit 60 FPS schafft, in WQHD vlt. 45 FPS, dann sind es in 4K nur noch 20 FPS. Dann musst Du die Details runterstellen, und schon ist der Vorteil von 4K wieder zunichte gemacht. 

Nimm Full-HD oder WQHD, bei 27 Zoll würde ich eher WQHD nehmen. 





> Und dann brauch ich noch einen WLAN Stick. Power LAN oder LAN kommt nicht in Frage. Haben mehrere MESH Router und an dem Punkt wo mein PC hinkommt steht aktuell mein iMac, mein Macbook und ne PS4 Pro und mein iPhone in benutzung, alles mit relativ oker INet Verbindung. Muss ich bei einem Stick was beachten? Haben aktuell 100.000er Verbindung. Jetzt hab ich mir diesen Stick rausgesucht https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_devolo-9706-wifi-stick-ac-2055287.html verunsichert bin ich nur bei USB 2.0 - taugt des Ding was? Zu teuer?
> 
> Danke!


 USB 2,0 reicht für eine 100.000er-Leitung - die liefert nämlich bis zu 12-13MB/s, und USB2.0 schafft so um die 25 MB/s.


----------



## Batsche (30. Januar 2019)

Hey zusammen  Also am Sonntag ist es soweit und ich werde endlich zuschlagen. Jetzt sind natürlich bei Mediamarkt einige Teile ausverkauft bzw. haben mehrere Tage Lieferzeit, deswegen möchte ich nochmal ein paar Teile posten ob die zu meinem Setting passen.

Nochmal was schon feststeht:
Monitor: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_iiyama-g-master-g2730hsu-b1-2398456.html
Prozessor: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_amd-ryzen-5-2600-2443896.html
Mainboard: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_asus-prime-b450-a-2502675.html
Graka: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...0-gaming-8-gb-gv-rx580gaming-8gd-2275833.html
RAM: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_hyperx-fury-hx426c16fb2k2-16-2359557.html
Tower: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_corsair-corsair-carbide-series-spec-05-schwarz-2456505.html
HDD: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_wd-blue™-bulk-2150453.html
WLAN: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_devolo-9706-wifi-stick-ac-2055287.html

*Jetzt kommen noch Teile die ich mittlerweile ersetzen musste:*
SSD: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_crucial-bx500-2467551.html 20 GB weniger aber ich mag jetzt auch nicht viel mehr wegen 20 GB zahlen oder https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_toshiba-tr200-480gb-ssd-speicher-2436808.html
Netzteil: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_enermax-maxpro-2504129.html oder https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_enermax-maxpro-80plus-2079121.html

*Falls das Mainboard bis dahin ausverkauft  ist:*
https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_msi-b450-gaming-plus-2491343.html oder https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_asus-tuf-b450m-plus-gaming-2465184.html

*Falls die RAM Riegel bis dahin ausverkauft sind:*
https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_kingston-hyperx-fury-schwarz-kit-2183019.html oder https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_crucial-ct16g4dfd824a-2222518.html

Würden diese zusätzlichen Komponenten zum Gesamtsetting passen? Und noch eine ganze dumme Frage: Brauche ich eigentlich auch noch irgendwelche Kabel oder sind die dabei?

Ich hoffe das ich jetzt dann nicht mehr nerven muss und mich dann dankend nächste Woche von meinem neuem PC an euch wenden kann


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2019)

passt alles, Netzteil das mit 600W, wobei das an sich auch schon zu viel ist


----------



## Batsche (3. Februar 2019)

Hey zusammen,

ich bin jetzt noch am überlegen beim Monitor 

Bisher stand ja der oben genannte 27" Full HD zur Auswahl, jetzt hab ich noch folgende WQHD Monitore gesehen:

https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_aoc-q3279vwf-2359046.html -> 75 Hz wie der Iiyama aber 5ms Reaktionszeit - ist das schlimm / merkbar? Ist sogar ein 32" und das für 20 EUR mehr

https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_asus-pb277q-2166622.html oder https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_iiyama-prolite-b2791qsu-b1-2398454.html kosten halt gleich mal fast 100 EUR mehr, haben aber WQHD und 1ms Reaktionszeit bei 75 Hz.

Für welchen sollte ich mich entscheiden? Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen 1-5ms? Oder Doch lieber ein 24" mit 144Hz?

Viele Grüße
Batsche


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2019)

Der 32 Zoll hat ja auch WQHD. Insofern ist es schwer zu sagen. Die MS-Angaben sind ziemlich unwichtig, denn erstens misst jeder Hersteller anders, zweitens kann ein Monitor mit 5ms trotzdem sogar "schneller" als einer mit 2ms im DURCHSCHNITT sein, denn die MS beziehen sich auf das abolute Minimum, das möglich ist, nicht auf den Durchschnitt, und drittens ist sowieso jeder moderne Monitor bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen mehr als schnell genug, da merkst du also eh keine Nach/Vorteile.

Mir persönlich wäre aber 32 Zoll zu groß.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Februar 2019)

Ich würde beim Iiyama bleiben, meiner Ansicht nach mit Abstand der Beste von den genannten. 
AOC ist eher eine Billigmarke, dazu kann ich nicht viel sagen, der Asus hat aber leider nur ein TN Panel und vor allem ist Asus berüchtigt dafür, dass sie Pixelfehler haben.


----------

